# KDE no automonta las MMC/SD(solved)

## elchicosinhada

Pues por fin he conseguido configurar el lector de mmc/sd, pero aunque puedo montar las tarjetas manualmente no los automonta KDE.

```
mmc1: card 0001 removed

mmc1: new MMC card at address 0001

mmcblk0: mmc1:0001 SDM128 125440KiB

 mmcblk0: p1

UDP: bad checksum. From 79.85.253.150:36832 to 192.168.2.100:4082 ulen 75

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

mmc1: card 0001 removed

mmc1: new MMC card at address 0001

mmcblk0: mmc1:0001 SDM128 125440KiB

 mmcblk0: p1

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

```

El resto de dispositivos (Discos Duros, Pendrives, Camaras de Fotos...) si los monta correctamente, pero con la SD es que ni se entera.

Supongo que me hará falta alguna regla de udev...Last edited by elchicosinhada on Sun Mar 09, 2008 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Tengo entendido que hay que darle soporte al kernel para que pueda leer ese tipo de tarjetas de memoria.

Mas info: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers

Salud!

----------

## elchicosinhada

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Tengo entendido que hay que darle soporte al kernel para que pueda leer ese tipo de tarjetas de memoria.
> 
> Mas info: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_SD_and_MMC_card_readers
> 
> Salud!

 

Si soporte lo tiene y me las lee, siempre y cuando las monte a mano, lo que quiero es que KDE las monte automaticamente.

----------

## elchicosinhada

Actualizando Udev, Hal y dbus a la rama testing funciona perfectamente

----------

## marcalj

Buenas, a mi lo que me pasa es que las monta bien y las reconoce bien... pero a la hora de desmontar los dispositivos, como usuario normal no me deja.

Me dice que no lo ha montado HAL...

Alguna idea?

----------

## artic

 *marcalj wrote:*   

> Buenas, a mi lo que me pasa es que las monta bien y las reconoce bien... pero a la hora de desmontar los dispositivos, como usuario normal no me deja.
> 
> Me dice que no lo ha montado HAL...
> 
> Alguna idea?

 

Hola,

Seguramente además de editar el fstab ,deberás agregar a tu usuario al grupo hal, si usas kde kuser te facilitará mucho la labor.

Aprovechando la ocasión ,alguien ha probado leer tarjetas sony memory stick duo?????? Es que leo todo tipo de tarjetas menos esta, aunque curiosamente me las detecta en el dmesg pero no me crea el dispositivo.

salu2

----------

## marcalj

Perdona pero no se usar kcontrol   :Shocked:   :Confused:  , me es más facil usar "nano /etc/group"  :Wink:  jejeje

Vaya, pues tenia por separado mi usuario dado de alta en todos los grupos donde estaba haldaemon, pero no estaba en el grupo haldaemon jajaja.

Puedo quitar ahora mi usuario de los demas grupos si estoy dentro de haldaemon?

Respecto la memory stick, pues tengo la PSP en casa de mi novia, cuando la traiga por aquí lo pruebo y te comento.

Muchas gracias.

----------

## artic

Hola,

El nano esta muy bien , pero si haces un 

```
emerge kuser
```

 pues sólo tendrás que activar casillas al ser gráfico y además te darás cuenta de programas que necesitan tenerte agregado al grupo para que te funcionen   :Wink: 

Respecto a los grupos de tu usuario , si que puedes hacerlo , y ten mucho cuidado en no editar a boleo este fichero por cuestiones de seguridad.

Un saludo

----------

## marcalj

Ya me lo volveré a mirar ya que no supe utilizarlo bien.... xD

El problema no se me ha solucionado.

El dispositivo se me conecta por "plugdev", donde estoy dado de alta.... puede que sea algo relacionado con "ivman"?

Gracias

----------

## artic

 *marcalj wrote:*   

> Ya me lo volveré a mirar ya que no supe utilizarlo bien.... xD
> 
> El problema no se me ha solucionado.
> 
> El dispositivo se me conecta por "plugdev", donde estoy dado de alta.... puede que sea algo relacionado con "ivman"?
> ...

 

Supongo que en tu fstab existirá algo parecido a esto:

```
/dev/mmcblk0p1                    /mnt/flash        noauto            noauto,rw,user,sync
```

Revisa los grupos (plugdev,haldaemon,users,usb)

Por el resto debería estar todo.

Un saludo

----------

## marcalj

Buenas, pues en el "fstab" no tengo ninguna entrada. No se supone que por algo hay udev, hal e ivman? que sentido tiene tener entradas en el fstab por cada pen usb que tenga...

El pen que utilizo me lo coje como /dev/sdc1 pero si este lo pongo como un segundo pen ja no es "sdc1"... no le veo mucho sentido tener una entrada en el fstab por un medio extraíble, no crees?

Alomejor el problema es que no me coje un identificador único como tu "mmcblk0p1".... sera eso?

Gracias.

----------

## marcalj

Buenas, he seguido el manual de ivman en el wiki de gentoo.

He conseguido que me monte los dispositivos con el uid=1000 (el de mi usuario).

El tema es que cuando meto el pen el dispositivo es "/dev/sdc1" y lo monta como "/media/MARCALJ"

Cuando le doy a "desmontar" me dice que no esta en "/media/.hal-mtab" y que no lo puede desmontar...

Como usuario si hago "pumount /media/MARCALJ" ningún problema. Y luego desde la ventana de KDE ya puedo montar i desmontar perfectamente.... pero la primera vez no. xD

A ver que puede ser....

----------

## marcalj

Ya está!!

Parece ser que ivman no sirve para nada actualmente. Da más problemas que otra cosa.

Lo he desinstalado y todo perfecto!!

No hace falta tener entradas en el fstab como ya comenté más arriba. Ya puedo desmontar normalmente.

Aunque me dice que se ha desmontado correctamente pero no se ha expulsado (lógico, es un pen! xD), pero en Windows si desmontas un PEN la luz del pen se apaga, mientras que en Linux se mantiene encendida... supongo que será alguna política de energía no?

Saludos.

----------

## ekz

 *marcalj wrote:*   

>  mientras que en Linux se mantiene encendida... supongo que será alguna política de energía no?
> 
> 

 

Tranquilo, eso es normal, al ya estar desmontado es 100% seguro el retirarlo, además yo lo veo como un beneficio, ya que si lo quiero montar de nuevo no tengo que sacarlo y ponerlo (en cambio en windows si).

Yo nunca para el automontaje utilicé/instalé ni ivman ni pmount, sólo con hal   :Smile: 

Saludos

PD: Para apagar el led del pendrive, creo que eject /dev/sdX funciona

----------

## marcalj

Perfecto muchas gracias.

En el howto de ivman comentan el uso de pmount y pumount, supongo que serán dependencias. Yo tampoco los he utilizado nunca, excepto hoy  :Razz:  jejeje.

Saludos y muchas gracias!

----------

